# Consecutive Cards



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

A nice run! Your consistency is starting to come along :neener: . Keep it going.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Pretty slick, TF!!! Who would have thought you could be so lucky 4 times in a row ....

Chees ...... Charles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Super shooting my friend!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy That is awesome shooting....Looks like I am going too have to hop a bus & come up for some lessons

from a eagle eye shooter....As always you give me hope & inspriation too improve on being accurate~AKAOldmiser


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes umm. ... I would like to purchase some lessons from you please. Nice shooting as always!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

enjoyed watching this. some great shooting.

respect, geko


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

How lucky can one guy get. Nice shooting.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Fu***ng unbeatable !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks Gasper. It is beatable though. Master Bill Hays did six !


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! Great shooting!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I hereby propose that a new category/sub-forum be founded in the SSF:

The "Shooting Lessons Vendor" category ...with you the main teacher!!!LOL!!!

AWESOME!!!

Q


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I see 7 on the horizon. Excellent shooting as always.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Marty-just slammin those cards Bud! Serious shooting man!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

When I see this demonstration of skills, the only thing I can do is to applause until my hands bleed out.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Amazing!!!! Love watching that!!!!  Keep at it  It is simply amazing the accuracy!!!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

wow pls let me ask is that from 10meters? that is amazing


----------

